# Question on Swarovski Spotter



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Hey everyone. Quick question. Im considering buying an Atx spotter. Im torn between the big 95mm or the 85mm. Does anyone have experience with these and prefrences? Ive also kicked around saving and going with meopta meostar. You all seem to have great ideas so figured id ask here. Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigger is better... unless you are going to carry it long distances.

Bigger Pros: sharper, brighter, bigger images at lower zoom.
Bigger Negatives: heavy, bulkier

I use a 85MM Vortex Razor, love it! I do not pack this scope when out hiking however, its heavy. 


-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Dallan. Has me thinking about going for the 95 for off the road glassing then saving for 65 for hiking purposes. In AZ I could pack a larger spotter but not in these mountains here.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I think what DallanC said is spot on. 

I have never looked through a Swarovski. I don't dare.;-)
Are they really worth the extra $$$? I have the Vortex Razor and just love it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Also consider the tripod and its weight. I have a big heavy tripod that holds the scope very still even in moderate winds. I got one that is full height so I can stand up relaxed and look through it for long periods.

Sure you can get some high end carbon fiber tripods that are rock solid, but they get really pricey... but I guess, if you can afford a 95mm Swaro, you can afford a high end tripod to support it.


-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Whether it's worth it or not is entirely subjective. However, there is a reason the Swarovski glass is pretty well regarded as the gold standard. How much weight difference is there in the 85 and 95mm? I am probably the wrong person to ask, as I carry my 85 mm spotter(Not Swarovski) with me about 75% of the time and don't every really weigh anything. I really enjoy having the ability to pick apart and zoom in on whatever I'm scouting/hunting. Worth the extra weight to me. 

On the note of the Meopta, I've spent a lot of time looking through that spotter and it is a great option if you're looking to save a few bucks and put that into some other gear.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Yes ive been researching tripods big time. Im thinking the outdoorsman tall and the outdoorsman panhead. Or the slik 724. I currently have the vortex pro gt but dont think it will handle a 95 or 85 too well.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

The outdoorsman is definitely the way to go as far as a tripod. I HIGHLY recommend.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

hunting777 said:


> I have never looked through a Swarovski. I don't dare.;-)
> Are they really worth the extra $$$?


Yes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kwalk3 said:


> Whether it's worth it or not is entirely subjective. However, there is a reason the Swarovski glass is pretty well regarded as the gold standard.


I always thought Kowa was king. When a Swaro is compared to Kowa, the Kowa's always seem to come out on top. On my wifes Mt goat hunt, one guide had a Swaro, the other a Kowa, the Kowa IMO was noticably sharper.

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

You guys rock on here! Feedback is sweet. If any of you need a hunting partner let me know and I will supply the glass lol. I have a Wasatch East dedicated tag im going to scout for and will be scouting wasatch west for my kid as well as whatever any bull area thats good. Just let me know.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love my SLIK 700 tripod.


-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Dallan what is the weight on slik 700?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

DallanC said:


> I love my SLIK 700 tripod.
> 
> -DallanC


Agreed. I have a Slik Pro 700 DX AMT and it's awesome. Heavy and bulky so I don't hike around with it, but it's great for glassing from a vehicle/ATV/UTV. Sturdy and steady.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Aznative said:


> Dallan what is the weight on slik 700?


7.1 pounds for this model: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IABGU9G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Sweet thanks


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Well I pulled the trigger. Ordered the 95mm atx. Gonna save for 65 so I get best of both worlds. Now for tripod. Id like the light weight slik 634 but just dont know if sturdy enough for this 95. The slik 700 is great but heavy and want to make up for the spotter. I probably will go outdoorsman. I like the tall to stand at times. I appreciate everyones info you guys rock.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

hunting777 said:


> I think what DallanC said is spot on.
> 
> I have never looked through a Swarovski. I don't dare.;-)
> Are they really worth the extra $$$? I have the Vortex Razor and just love it.


I'm gonna have to go ahead and disagree with a previous reply to your question...somewhat!

Worth the money is a relative term. Prices on these scopes jump up like mad when you start stepping up. A Razor is $1200 vs a Swaro ATS at $2300. Is the Swaro better than the Razor? I'd say so. Is it twice as good? I can guarantee you it's not. You have to weigh what you are spending or can afford to spend vs what you are getting. Most of us will probably not be able to tell the diff between the two. You compare these to a $300 spotter and your eyes will curse you till you wish you were never born. I have the RazorHD 85mm ($1900) and it is worth every penny I spent on it. I can also run it over with my truck and get a new one.

But at the end of the day if you can swing the money and are willing to make the sacrifices (not eating out as much, not buying $8 coffee on Friday, buying a cubic Z instead of a diamond etc.) then by all means buy the best you can get.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One of the best discussions I have seen about spotters was one over on another forum. The member who started it went down to his local Cabela's and purchased three or four of the best. There was a Swaro, Vortex, Menopa (sp) and another one I believe. He then borrowed a tripod for each one. He then set all of them up just before dark and aimed all of them at a sign a number of yards away. He did this at night and early mornings along with during the day for 4 or 5 days. Always looking at the same spot with each scope changing from one to another and comparing the sharpness of the optics. 

After his testing he decided on the Menopa which is the Cabela's store brand

He then took the other scopes back to Cabela's for a refund.

I didn't go that route. Al's Sporting Goods had a sell on their Vortex 20-60X85 HD last year for under $800 so I bought it and love it.



Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> Worth the money is a relative term. Prices on these scopes jump up like mad when you start stepping up. A Razor is $1200 vs a Swaro ATS at $2300. Is the Swaro better than the Razor? I'd say so. Is it twice as good? I can guarantee you it's not. You have to weigh what you are spending or can afford to spend vs what you are getting.


+1

I got mine as a demo from cameralandny for $1200. When it arrived we couldnt tell it had ever been out of the box. They are very nice scopes, only fractionally behind swaro's for half (or less) the price.

Got a small scratch in mine, asked Vortex is they had touchup paint. They said "no but send it in and we'll repaint the entire scope for free". I declined but thanked them for that level of service.

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Id have to agree with everyone here. Especially that Meopta Meostar. Im still torn on that one except one thing. The biggest thing i love with the swaro is being able to change out the objectives. For short couple mile hikes using the 95 then for long hikes having the 65. The other issue I had was I love the new razor but for some reason wearing glasses i cannot get good eye relief. Sucks as that scope seems sweet. But the atx and its 20mm eye relief is unbelievable. I feel they are way overpriced but when I look back at all the headaches and eye aches from previous spotters I guess im gonna eat the cost for comfort. If I wasnt such a baby id do contacts just to use that razor but id screw that up out in the woods.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

So in all mainly comfort to my eyes. Do I feel the swaro will help find game heck yes. But that is always just the beginning of the puzzle. When I lived in AZ and hunted huge canyons we would glass huge bulls then say okay how the heck do we get that out of the canyon. So sometimes big glass wastes some time looking at things that you cant get to or get out. But its still dang fun finding them lol.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Aznative said:


> The other issue I had was I love the new razor but for some reason wearing glasses i cannot get good eye relief. Sucks as that scope seems sweet.


Interesting. Which scope did you look through? The current version thats all green or the prior one that is grey / green? I have the original Grey/Green 85MM scope and its got ample eye relief.

I wonder if they changed anything with the new version.

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I looked thru the new one. The new one is a wide angle. However its listed as 16.5 to 17mm eye relief. The swaro is 20mm. I usually dont care for numbers as ive found some that are smaller eye relief that are better than others. But when I zoomed the power upto like 50 i definitely had to press my glasses against the eyepiece. The swaro I could zoom all the way to 70 and not lose fov or touch my glasses. That is actually the biggest selling point to me. But my gosh you guys who love the razors you have to look through the new one. Unbelievably clear compared to the older grey and green one. Atleast in my eyes. But if anyone wants the older one everywhere is selling the 85s for 1,000 to get rid of them for the new ones.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Aznative said:


> But my gosh you guys who love the razors you have to look through the new one. Unbelievably clear compared to the older grey and green one. Atleast in my eyes. But if anyone wants the older one everywhere is selling the 85s for 1,000 to get rid of them for the new ones.


If I get a chance I'd like to... but what I dont understand is every review I read prior to buying a gen1 razor said Razor's were only fractionally behind a Swaro in terms of clarity. I posted digiscope pictures long ago resolving Mt Goats from 2.5 miles with my Razor. I could tell the Billys from the Nannys a that range.

So if gen 1 is only fractionally behind a Swaro, how can Gen2 be so much better? Is it equal to a Swarovski now? Better? Why buy Swarovski?

-DallanC


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Honestly my thoughts are it all comes down to everyones eyes. I only spent the extra on swarovski as it was the most comfortable for me to look thru. I figured ive spent so much money on glass in the past and always said hey just as good but after several uses the eye relief etc would just give me headaches. Im not sure if its the wide fov or better ete relief but the atx was just awesome to my eyes. That being said if the new vortex had the same eye relief as the atx I would have bought that in a heartbeat. I still think swaro has a little bit better color than the vortex but not for 2 grand more no way. So my advice would be if the eye relief on vortex fits id buy that in a heartbeat. As for warranty I have an awesome vortex story. I only buy vortex viper rifle scopes. Best for the money in my mind. I had one on a rifle and it was maxing elevation at 100 yards. Put it on another rifle with same rings and base same thing. Sent it to vortex. They had it back to me in 2 weeks. They couldnt find anything wrong but cleaned it up etc. And even tossed me a free hat. Put it back on the rifle and same thing maxed out 100 yards. Called them told them what was going on. Sent it back again with rings and bases. They checked it and said ofcourse it was the warne rings and bases how I was mounting it. I got it back and went with a different base. Problem solved. So in all to me thats a company that takes care of people by going the extra mile right there.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

There's those who spend the $$ on top glass and then there's those who always talk about how similar their cheaper model "xxx" is to it. You won't regret buying that ATX spotter one bit.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks bud im thinking so. Usually id be double thinking for that cost but first time im not and just excited to use it.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I’ve been running the slik 634 for the last year. It’s light enough to backpack with and holds everything fine. Atx/Btx with the 85mm no prob. As well as 12x50 el 15x56 slc. No complaints here.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I ended up picking up the gitzo 1542 mountaineer. I also grabbed that new outdoorsman fluid head just released. When I get those in and the new swaro 95 I will update evryone. Should be a sweet setup though.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

You glassers are just to skeerd to get off the road without good reason!! All joking aside, I have a pair of vipers that I have liked for many years 10/42’s. Seriously thinking about upgrading to the razor 15/56.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Hunttilidrop said:


> You glassers are just to skeerd to get off the road without good reason!! All joking aside, I have a pair of vipers that I have liked for many years 10/42's. Seriously thinking about upgrading to the razor 15/56.


I have the 12/50's and while you can certainly hold them to glass they are so much better on a tripod. I think 10 power is about the limit without making yourself sick and just holding without a tripod or window mount.

I will admit that sometimes I wonder why I invested in a spotter but they are nice for picking things apart.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Haha no just too lazy to hike over the next cliff. Actually Im use to packing viper 8x42 on chest then 15x56s and an 80mm spotter in pack. Ive done that setup hiking upto 5 miles off the road on hunts. But as I got older ive decided to run 12x50s on chest and just the big spotter with tripod in pack. It will cut 8lbs off my body so the 5 milers wont be as bad. I sold the 15x56s and old spotter to get this swaro. Nothing wrong with 15s but having the lighter 12s it didnt make sense to keep em.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

And for 15s id highly suggest looking thru the Leopold BX-5. I think hands down best 15 for the money. I was blown away seeing those.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’ll have to take a look at the BX-5. What I like about the looks of the razor 15’s is that they look small and light weight enough for a harness. I don’t see myself doing any serious tripod glassing anytime soon. I actually bought a nice tripod from vortex a few years ago and loaned it to my brother to use with his 15/56 diamondbacks and haven’t seen it since.😏


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

If you use them on a chest harness id definetely go for the lightest pair. For a harness they have a vortex that ive heard is good or the sitka is real nice and magnetic. The marsupial is popular but theres gaps on the side where dust can get in. And yes the vortex pro gt tripod is hard to beat price wise at $150 and plenty sturdy for 15s.


----------

